# schlumberger well control manual



## shadymagdy (19 فبراير 2011)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/94551171/Schlumberger_-_Well_Control_Manual.pdf


----------



## تولين (19 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على موضوعك المميز والرائع 
وبانتظار جديدك ان شاء الله *


----------



## shadymagdy (20 فبراير 2011)

al 3afw y handasa


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shadymagdy (13 مارس 2011)

you welcome man


----------

